

Ask HN: Questions for a Bank Analyst? - jakarta

I'll be interviewing an analyst that specializes in banks and other financial firms for a large buy-side firm. In light of the recent financial crisis, I thought this opportunity may prove to be particularly insightful.<p>If any of you have any questions, I would be happy to pass them on to him during the interview. I'll post back with answers.
======
sarosh
What, if any, compliance or regulatory action is being taken preemptively by
the bank?

~~~
jakarta
I'll pass it on. I'm probably going to do the interview this weekend, so the
answers should come quickly

